# Back Axle & Moped



## Borisd0 (Jan 3, 2006)

Hello,

All talk and no action yet. 
Just acquired a B574 (used) and yet to give it an outing.
Although we intend to use bikes for a start as on location transport, it is in the back of my mind that a moped maybe desirable in the future. A fellow owner (Hymer Club official) at Shepton Mallet in September warned me that it very easy to overload the back axle. Our B574 is a maxi chassis with the biggest tyres fitted on 16" wheels although it is plated at 3500kg. It has a towbar fitted.

Now the question.
With 2 people on board, is it likely that a 90kg moped can but carried at its present plating. Is a an re-plating upwards possible and will then the moped be possible?

Anybody have experience in this direction?

Geoff.


----------



## 88726 (May 9, 2005)

hi geoff

the first thing to do is weigh youre vehicle on a weighbridge with all your goodies onboard ready for camping then see how much you have left before you hit the 3500 mark . remember to include the weight of the rack your going to fit . you should also weigh each axle individually to see your weight loading on each axle . there was a mathematical formula somewhere on this site to work out the effect of the new tailweight on axle loading . what usually happens is you load up the rear axle and simultaneously unload the front , the further back the rack the worse it gets . theres also some info somewhere about a company that deals with replating your vehicle with regard to weight but sometimes modifications are required first . not the best help bit it's a start :lol:


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

We have exactly the same problem - want to take a [99kg] moped/motorcycle with us but don't have the weight allowance to put it on the back, we are considering a small trailer & shoving it on that . . not the ideal solution but the only one we could think of.


----------



## Hub (Sep 12, 2005)

> there was a mathematical formula somewhere on this site to work out the effect of the new tailweight on axle loading


Please will some kind soul point to relevant data re. the above magical formula?  
Sorry, as usual I'm having a spot of trouble locating it with the search thingie.

(Crikey, if I can't get my head around using the search facility here I can't imagine poor old Hub being able to explain to me what all this MGW, front axle, rear axle weight stuff is about ............) :roll: 

Anyway, thanks in advance............


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-65431.html#65431 
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-99650.html#99650


----------



## Hub (Sep 12, 2005)

Oh Gawd.......... looks complicated. 8O 

Many thanks DA.


----------

